# 2010 Adders.....(found five minutes before Graeme found his!!!)



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Found a single male at about 11:30 on 01/03/10


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice piccies Stuart but the second one seems to have a colour cast, was the light poor?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

It was taken with my phone and the white balance was still set to fluorescent....

He was a right mardy little sod, determined to get a nip at me!!!


----------



## brynley (Nov 18, 2009)

*That snake looks pissed off !!!!*

That snake looks pissed off !!!!

Brave you for staying that long to take the pic ha ha ha

tim


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> It was taken with my phone and the white balance was still set to fluorescent....
> 
> He was a right mardy little sod, determined to get a nip at me!!!


That expalins it then!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool photos & nice snake love the markings


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

nice pics !!!!


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Had a lovely day out today in the sunshine and found 5 Grass snakes and 6 Adders, Grass snakes only recently out and still hanging around the brambles making photography difficult trying to focus through the twigs etc.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Great little find! :2thumb: I'd love to see them in the wild!


----------



## Jacobson (Mar 23, 2010)

Beautiful!

I have been so tempted to go out and do some Adder seeking (lol) as I have all the time in the world at the moment.

Unfortunately I think I live in the wrong part of the country and can't find any info on local populations, and am starting to believe there aren't any.
Not that this is going to stop me really, I foresee many hours roaming around woods and hedgrows with little success... but it's better than sitting around!
:whistling2:


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

I've only ever seen one Adder before crossing a road on the Isle of Wight. Nice find.


----------

